# Giro Phase MTB Helmet



## The Critic (Sep 29, 2008)

I am in the market for a new helmet. The budget is under $75.

Does anyone have any experience with the Giro Phase MTB helmet?

http://www.performancebike.com/weba...oreId=10052&catalogId=10551&productId=1063997

Thanks!


----------



## jrob1775 (Sep 30, 2008)

The Critic said:


> I am in the market for a new helmet. The budget is under $75.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Giro Phase MTB helmet?
> 
> ...


I have a Phase helmet and have been pretty happy with it. The helmet fits very well and ventilation is pretty good, but it is a little on the heavy side. Overall it is a great helmet for the price.:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

no experiance with the phase but i have a giro rift and have had several giro ski helmets. there products are good stuff. i dont think you can go wrong with them.


----------



## The Critic (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was at REI today, I saw a white/blue/black Giro Atmos helmet on clearance for $99. So I bought it, as it was just too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## tuonor (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a phase and am pretty happy with it (got it for $40 during one of the Performance sales). It weighs the same as the Athlon (323 vs. 327g), has a couple more vents and looks less like a converted road helmet.

The lengths Giro goes to to differentiate products that are more or less the same is amusing...for example Giro lists the Athlon as having "internal channels" as part of the justification for a higher price. Well, turning over a Phase (or any Giro I have for that matter) they all seem to have them.

Anyway I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

The Critic said:


> When I was at REI today, I saw a white/blue/black Giro Atmos helmet on clearance for $99. So I bought it, as it was just too good of a deal to pass up.


be careful, that helmet is made in china!


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

IMHO, the following is the best deal going right now. 
https://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=86325&page=T.H.E.+F14+MOUNTAIN+HELMET










I bought one just to have as a spare because it was so cheap. $35 shipped for a helmet is great, and it is real nice as well.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

My brother has it and loves it.


----------

